# Shopping for a new bike



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been considering a few different bikes including a Madone. I looked at a 2012 Madone 5.2 and really liked the feel. The same shop also has a 2011 5.1 with SRAM Rival at a fairly big discount. Is there any reason to choose the 2012 over the 2011? Is the OCLV frame nearly $1K better than the TCT of the older model? 

Other bikes I'm considering: Tarmac, Scott CR1 Elite.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

i have a 2011 5.2 and really like it. the 2012 5.2 still has ultegra components if im not mistaken, i havent tried any SRAM so i cant comment there. but as far as i know the 2011 TCT is same as the 2012 5.2 OCLV. i think both are still from asia. but maybe someone else can verify that? either way you cant go wrong with a madone. but the new 2012 flat black with black ultegra madone does look nice!


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

philipw33 said:


> i have a 2011 5.2 and really like it. the 2012 5.2 still has ultegra components if im not mistaken, i havent tried any SRAM so i cant comment there. but as far as i know the 2011 TCT is same as the 2012 5.2 OCLV. i think both are still from asia. but maybe someone else can verify that? either way you cant go wrong with a madone. but the new 2012 flat black with black ultegra madone does look nice!


As far as I know, OCLV is made sourced/made in the US, TCT is from Taiwan.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

rearviewmirror said:


> As far as I know, OCLV is made sourced/made in the US, TCT is from Taiwan.


I think in 2012 they changed all thier carbon to OCLV, but gave them series numbers. OCLV 500 for 5 series OCLV 400 for 4 series and so on. I think this was just a name change but no change in carbon or where theyre made.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> As far as I know, OCLV is made sourced/made in the US, TCT is from Taiwan.


all carbon (madone) frames are now OCLV, the 6 series is made here, the rest are made overseas.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks all. Once I get back home I'm taking a day to go out on the Madone and the Tarmac. I'd like to take a closer look at a Scott as well but the shop that carries them is inconvenient to get to from my house. Makes service difficult as well. The Trek and Specialized dealers are 10 and 15 minutes away respectively. Hopefully the 2011 has as good a ride as the 2012 did. I'll have a decision within 10 minutes. I loved the feel of that bike. The black 5.2 was awesome to look at as well just perhaps a bit too expensive right now. The CFO pulled some funding


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

If you checkout the Trek website, the 2012 6 series frames are built in the USA and the others are built overseas. I believe this is also true for the 2011 frames, they just changed the name.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

That 2011 5.1 is a sweet deal right now! Complete Rival gruppo! Be aware, Trek only has 56cm H2 left(I believe) and only in Orange/White.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems like Trek makes the designation of carbon really confusing.
If you have not test ridden a Tarmac, suggest you do.
Not saying it is necessarily better, but you might like it.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

mpcbike said:


> That 2011 5.1 is a sweet deal right now! Complete Rival gruppo! Be aware, Trek only has 56cm H2 left(I believe) and only in Orange/White.


my local shop has both a 56 and 58 left. I'm waiting on them to build up the 58 so it should be ready when I get back. 
jnbrown: I plan to ride both when I get home, hopefully on Friday.


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I wish all of our bikes were made in the USA. That being said, does anybody really and truly believe that the Madone frames made in Wisconsin are truly different/better from overseas?

This whole sourcing overseas is crap as far as I'm concerned and would love for our products to be produced in the U.S. I would love for outsourcing to come full circle and be done here where it belongs!


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

phs said:


> Don't get me wrong, I wish all of our bikes were made in the USA. That being said, does anybody really and truly believe that the Madone frames made in Wisconsin are truly different/better from overseas?
> 
> This whole sourcing overseas is crap as far as I'm concerned and would love for our products to be produced in the U.S. I would love for outsourcing to come full circle and be done here where it belongs!



How much extra would you pay for that?


Steve


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

When I asked the question whether or not anyone thinks the Wisconsin made frames were better/different than overseas frames, I was asking a serious question, not rhetorical or sarcastic. 

As far as how much more I would pay for frames produced in the U.S., I guess it is all relative. What bike are you talking about? I get that manufacturers produce frames cheaper overseas thereby increasing profit margins!!!


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

phs said:


> Don't get me wrong, I wish all of our bikes were made in the USA. That being said, does anybody really and truly believe that the Madone frames made in Wisconsin are truly different/better from overseas?
> 
> This whole sourcing overseas is crap as far as I'm concerned and would love for our products to be produced in the U.S. I would love for outsourcing to come full circle and be done here where it belongs!


I doubt quality is that much different overall. But like you said it all comes down to profit/consumer cost.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think pay for it based on an ideology more than anything. Other benefits of the 6-series include ability to choose paint and parts on Project One... at no extra cost.


----------

